# Manifold above grade-under deck?



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

Thinking of doing a diy system with a manifold panel mounted below my deck similar to how they do radiant heat panels in mechanical rooms. In this case it would be located under my deck.

Is there a reason this is not more common?

Matt


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe because most ppl dont have a deck? I would go for it.


----------

